# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Το πρώτο μας αυγό!

## chrismyrts

Λοιπον, έχω δυο ζεμπρακια εδω και 10 μερες. Απο την αρχη φανηκαν να ειναι ζευγαρι. Κ σημερα εκαναν το πρωτο τους αυγο. Τι να προσεξω ακριβως; σε ποσες μερες περιπου θα εκκολαφθει το αυγο; Υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανουν και αλλα αυριο μεθαυριο; Πως ξερω αν ειναι ασπορο;

----------


## mitsman

Σιγουρα θα κανουν κι αλλα.... ενισχυσε την διατροφη και βαλε σουπιοκοκκαλο.... τι διατροφη ακολουθεις??? δινεις αυγουλακι????

----------


## chrismyrts

σουπιοκοκκαλο τους εχω εδω και 3-4 μερες (απο τις 10 που τα εχω συνολικα). Απο την αρχη τους ειχα κ την πετρα που βαζουμε για ασβεστιο. Αυγο τους ειχα δωσει αλλα δεν το πολυεφαγαν και το εβγαλα για  να μη χαλασει. Τους βαζω την κλασσικη τροφη για παραδεισια (συσκευασμενη- οχι χυμα), βιταμινη πολυχρωμη που μου ειπαν οτι εχει και αυγο μεσα, σε αλλο δοχειο τους εχω βαλει κεχρι και τους εχω και στικακι (αυτο που κρεμεται στο κλουβι). Επισης στον πατο τους έχω αμμο συσκευασμενη που νομιζω την τρωνε λιγο και εχει κ αυτη ασβεστιο. 1 φορες τους εβαλα μηλο (το ψιλοεφαγαν) και αλλη μια αγγουρακι και το εφαγαν κ αυτο.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλησπέρα φίλε.
16 μέρες περίπου.
Θα σου κάνει απο τρία μεχρι εξι περίπου.
Οσο για το αν είναι ένσπορα μπορεί ευκολα να το διαπιστώσεις με οωσκόπηση αν και χρειάζεται πολλή προσοχή λόγω της φωλιάς τους που είναι δύσκολο να τα βγάλεις απο μέσα αλλά επίσης λόγω του ότι είναι πολύ μικρά.
Επίσης όχι πολλές μετακινήσεις στο κλουβί και το κυριώτερο...υπομονη.
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## chrismyrts

Μπορω να ελεγξω τα αυγα σχετικα ευκολα και ανωδυνα. Εχω βαλει τη φωλια εξωτερικου τυπου την οποια εχω κλεισει εγω γυρω γυρω. Ετσι το πορτακι ειναι προσβασιμο πολυ ευκολα. οωσκόπηση εννοουμε να κοιταξω με φακο αν υπαρχει σπορος μεσα, ετσι; Η διατροφη ειναι οκ? το αυγο το βαζω ολοκληρο?

----------


## jk21

διαβασε τη συσκευασια αν λεει βιταμινη - μπισκοτο  ή αυγοτροφη .η πρωτη δεν εχει ιχνος αυγου αλλα εχει ενα σωρο αλλες αηδιες .στον καδο ...με σακκουλα να μην λερωσει ο καδος !!!

αν ειναι ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,ναι εχει αλλα αφυδατωμενο που δεν ειναι της αξιας του φρεσκου ,ειδικα οταν εχεις νεοσσους .ή θα την αναμιγνυεις στο μουλτι με αυγο σφχτοβρασμενο 

ή θα κανεις καποια απο αυτες

Συνταγές αυγοτροφής





με αυτην σαν την πιο απλη εκδοχη  
*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*αντι ρυζαλευρο μπορεις να βαζεις την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη που εχεις (μονο αν ειναι αυγοτροφη και οχι η λεγομενη κιτρινη βιταμινη (μπισκοτο ) .

να δινεις απο τωρα ειτε γιατι δεν ξερεις αν θελουν ακομα διατροφικη ενισχυση τα πουλακια ( θα το μαθεις αναλογα με ποσα πουλια θα γεννηθουν ) αλλα και για να την συνηθισουν ,ωστε να την ταιζουν οταν θα ειναι πληρως απαραιτητη στα μικρα .οταν θα την πρωτοδωσεις ,να μην εχεις μεσα ταιστρα με την ετοιμη

----------


## daras

εκανες πολυ καλα που διαλεξες εξωτερικου τυπου φωλια...ετσι θα μπορεις να ελεγχεις τι γινεται. τα ζεβρακια ειναι πολυ καλοι γονεις...εσυ απλα αναλαμβανεις το ρολο να τους δωσεις αυτα που θελουν. το αυγο αρχικα και μενα δε το τιμησανε...γιατι το ειχα βαλει μισο οπως το εκοψα. πλεον το "παταω" με το πιρουνι να γινει κομματακια...και οταν ταιζουν τα μικρα τρωνε μια αυγοθηκη ολοκληρη!δοκιμασε το μηπως ετσι τα δελεασεις να φανε. επισης τους δινω καθημερινα πρασινα λαχανικα και λιγο μηλο. σουπιοκοκκαλο φυσικα παντα μεσα στο κλουβι...και λατρευουν το κλωναρακι κεχρι (milet spray θα το βρεις) που εκτος απο θρεπτικο το βρισκουν και πολυ καλη ενασχοληση.
να παρεις απο τωρα ενα ζευγαρι ωτοασπιδες γιατι οταν τα μικρα βγουν απο τη φωλια και ζητιανευουν τροφη ξεπερνουν σε θορυβο και τα lovebirds μου...χαχα.
επισης το πιο πιθανο ειναι οσο τα ταιζουν εξω..να αρχισουν ξανα νεα φουρνια...οποτε να τα παρατηρεις εκεινες τις μερες γιατι οταν γινουν ανεξαρτητα τα ενηλικα θα τα διωχνουν για να ασχοληθουν με τα καινουρια αυγα τους. τουλαχιστον ετσι κανουν τα δικα μου. αυτες τις μερες ανεξαρτητοποιειται η 2η γεννα τους και εχουν ηδη αποθεσει νεα αυγα. θα πρεπει να βγαλω μετα τη φωλια γιατι αυτα δε σταματανε...
καλη επιτυχια ευχομαι!!!

----------


## chrismyrts

Δυστυχως εχω δυσαρεστα νεα. Σημερα που ημουν στη δουλεια με πηρε ο πατερας μου και μου ειπε οτι στη φωλια δεν υπηρχαν αυγα! και ειχαμε φτασει τα 5! τα εφαγαν?? χτες πρωτη φορα εφαγαν λιγο απο το βραστο αυγο που τους ειχα βαλει. λετε να εχει καμμια σχεση? εν τω μεταξυ το μεσημερι που γυρισα ειχαν αλλο ενα αυγο! λετε να καταλαβαν οτι τα προηγουμενα δεν ηταν γονιμα και να τα εσπασαν για να κανουν νεο? Ενημερωνω πως οταν εκαναν το πρωτο αυγο ηταν μια εβδομαδα μαζι και αρα μπόρει να μην ηταν γονιμοποιημενα τα αυγα. Τωρα εδω και λιγες μερες τους βαζω στο νερο κατι σταγονες για γονιμοποιηση.

----------


## mitsman

Χρηστο βρηκες για τσοφλια απο αυγα????? αν οχι τοτε τα εχουν χωσει στο νημα μεσα!

----------


## chrismyrts

μα πως να κοιταξω τωρα που εχουν αλλο αυγο? να τα ενοχλησω?

----------


## mitsman

δεν εχουν αλλο αυγο... ειναι ενα απο εκεινα!!!!!

αυριο που θα ξυπνησουν σηκωσε την καναρα και βγαλε την φωλια!!!!!

εχεις βαλει τσοχα????

----------


## chrismyrts

κι ομως! φαινεται ενα αυγο απο κατω!!! πως και δεν κοιταξα???? ρε παιδια ειναι προβλημα οτι απο κατω τα αυγα μπορει να ειναι εκτεθιμενα? μηπως πρεπει να βαλω απο κατω κατι???

----------


## mitsman

δεν εχεις βαλει τσοχα??????????????????????

----------


## chrismyrts

τσοχα??????????????????? εεεεε, ΟΧΙ!!!!!και τωρα???

----------


## mitsman

ποτε μπορεις να προμηθευτεις??? ξερεις τι ειναι????

βαλε παλι αυριο τα αυγα πανω και πηγαινε παρε....  βαλε την τσοχα κατω και αν ξαναγινει βγαλε το νημα και ασε μονο την τσοχα!

----------


## chrismyrts

τσοχα τωρα δεν γινεται να βρω και αυριο πρωι φευγω και γυρναω κυριακη. Να βαλω κανενα καθαρο πανι? αλλα ρε δημητρη πως να το βαλω τωρα απο κατω? πως να βγαλω τα αυγα πανω??? ξερω πως δεν πρεπει να τα αγγιξω!

----------


## mitsman

πλυνε παααρααααα πολυ καλα τα χερια σου, στεγνωσε τα ακομη καλυτερα και παμε....

σηκωνεις θηλυκια και παιρνεις φωλια!  εχεις ετοιμη εφημεριδα διπλωμενη στο μεγεθος της διαμετρου της φωλιας σου... βγαζεις ομορφα το νημα και προσεχεις τα αυγα τα οποια πιανεις και τα ακουμπας πανω σε κατι μαλακο (μπλουζα, βαμβακι, πετσετα κτλ) το αυγο δεν το πιανουμε απο την μυτη η τον κωλο...  βαλε την εφημεριδα στον πατο της φωλιας και ξαναβαλε το νημα μετα.... στη συνεχεια βαζεις τα αυγα ομορφα και ωραια και επιστρεφεις οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις την φωλια πισω!

----------


## chrismyrts

λοιπον η ολη διαδικασια κρατησε 2-3 λεπτα. εβγαλα τη φωλια, εβγαλα το νημα και με μια καθαρη χαρτοπετσετα εβγαλα τα αυγα. επειτα εβαλα απο κατω χαρτι διπλωμενο κ απο πανω ξανα το νημα και ακουμπησα πανω τα αυγα. μολις εβαλα τη φωλια η καναρα πηγε και εκατσε αμεσως πανω χωρις δισταγμο. να θεωρησω πως ολα πξγαν καλα?

----------


## jk21

ετσι δειχνει ! ποσα αυγα τελικα βρηκες αθικτα;

----------


## ria

χρηστο καλησπερα!!!!!!!!! για να βαλουμε λιγο τα πραγματα στην θεση τους..οταν εχουμε ενα ζευγαρι παραδεισια και χρησιμοποιουμε την εξωτερικη φωλια καλο ειναι να υποβοηθουμε λιγο στο χτισιμο της..δηλαδη με λιγα λογια βαζουμε 2 κομματια χαρτι κουζινας διπλωμενα στον πατο της πλαστικης εξωτερικης φωλιας .απο κει και επειτα χρησιμοποιουμε για τα παραδεισια *τα παρακατω υλικα :* 
ινες καρυδας-φυτικα υλικα:
 

τσοχα:
 

σκουρο νημα φωλιας:
 

βοηθουμε λιγο τα πουλακια ''χτιζοντας''-φτιαχνοντας δηλαδη ενα λεπτο υποστρωμα απο νημα ή ινες καρυδας..στην περιπτωση που εχεις τσοχα οπως προαναφερθηκε απο τα παιδια την μαδας λιγο λιγο σε οσο πιο λεπτες ινες μπορεις..μολις φτιαξεις το λεπτο αυτο υποστρωμα προσθετεις στο κλουβι αρκετο ακομη υλικο ετσι ωστε να την συμπληρωσουν μονοι τους οι γονεις..στην εσωτερικη φωλια καλαθακι προσθετουμε στο εσωτερικο την τσοχα ως εχει και παραθετουμε στο κλουβι επιπλεον απο τα παραπανω νηματα για να συμπληρωσουν τα πουλια..
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:*
τα παραδεισια ειναι πουλια που οσο πιο πολυ νημα τους δωσεις θα χρησιμοποιησουν οσο πιο πολυ μπορουν..τρελαινονται τοσο με την διαδικασια αυτη που μπορει πολλες φορες να μην σταματησουν να χτιζουν ακομη και αν η θυληκια εχει κανει ηδη αυγα με αποτελεσμα να τα σκεπασουν!..επισης υπαρχουν και αρσενικα που προκαλουν νευρικοτητα στην θυληκια και σκεπαζουν τα αυγα ωστε να ξαναβατεψουν την θυληκια γιατι ειναι πολυ πυρωμενα!..πρεπει λοιπον να επιβλεπουμε λιγο την διαδικασια αυτη..ειδικα αν τα πουλακια μας ειναι πρωταρικα...θα σου ελεγα επισης να σταματησεις την αυγοτροφη μολις κανουν το πρωτο αυγο και να την ξαναβαλεις μολις βγουν οι νεοσσοι αν θες καλυτερα να μην προτιμας τις αυγοτροφες του εμποριου..θα σου ελεγα σαν συνταγη να βαλεις στο μπλεντερ 1 αυγο βραστο με 2 κουταλιες της σουπας κουακερ(βρωμη)και μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου μελι για να τα δελεασεις να δοκιμασουν..εγω προσθετω και κινοα και την τσακιζουν!!!!

παρακατω σου παραθετω 2 παλιες δικες μου φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο της φωλιας το οποιο εχω ξεκινησει εγω..ειναι 2 ζευγαρια το ενα εχει βαλει πολυ υλικο οπως βλεπεις το αλλο λιγοτερο:
*1ο ζευγαρι:*
 

*2ο ζευγαρι:*

----------


## mitsman

το εχασα καπου.... καναρα εχεις η παραδεισια???

----------


## chrismyrts

Παραδεισια εχω! ζεμπρακια! και νομιζω οτι σημερα η πρωτη γεννα οδευει προς πληρη αποτυχια. 2 φορες εβαλαν τα αυγα απο κατω και τα επανατοποθετησα με προσεκτικο τροπο οπως ειπαμε. Χ8ες το βραδυ παλι τα ιδια. οποτε ακολουθώντας τις συμβουλες σας εβγαλα το νημα και αφησα μονο τσοχα. απο τοτε τα πουλακια δεν ξαναμπαινουν για να κλοσσησουν στη φωλια. μονο για να κοιμηθουν μπηκαν. Σε ποσες μερες θα ειναι σιγουρο, αν δεν κατσουν, οτι πλεον τα αυγα δεν ειναι καλα??? τι να κανω?

----------


## chrismyrts

τιποτα παιδια? καμμια βοηθεια???

----------


## ria

> χρηστο καλησπερα!!!!!!!!! για να βαλουμε λιγο τα πραγματα στην θεση τους..οταν εχουμε ενα ζευγαρι παραδεισια και χρησιμοποιουμε την εξωτερικη φωλια καλο ειναι να υποβοηθουμε λιγο στο χτισιμο της..δηλαδη με λιγα λογια βαζουμε 2 κομματια χαρτι κουζινας διπλωμενα στον πατο της πλαστικης εξωτερικης φωλιας .απο κει και επειτα χρησιμοποιουμε για τα παραδεισια *τα παρακατω υλικα :* 
> ινες καρυδας-φυτικα υλικα:
>  
> 
> τσοχα:
>  
> 
> σκουρο νημα φωλιας:
>  
> ...



χρηστο μαλλον δεν διαβασες το παραπανω ποστ μου!!!!!!! θα σου ελεγα να ριξεις μια προσεκτικη ματια ..αφου αφαιρεσες τα υπολοιπα και αφησες μονο την τσοχα παρε επιπλεον υλικο και προσθεσε το οπως λεω παραπανω μεσα στο κλουβι και ασε τα πουλακια να την χτισουν μονα τους..τα αυγα ποσες μερες ειναι στην φωλια χωρις να καθονται τα πουλια????..αν εχει περασει βδομαδα ετσι ....που ειτε οι γονεις δεν κλωσσουσαν ειτε τα αυγα ηταν στον πατο καλυμενα με νημα χωρις παλι οι γονεις να ειναι στην φωλια θα σου ελεγα να τα πεταξεις και κανοντας τους καλυτερη προετοιμασια να τα αφησεις για μια ακομη γεννα... για να καλυπτουν τα αυγα παει να πει οτι κατι τα στρεσσαρει ...το κλουβι που ειναι εχεις αμεση επαφη συνεχεια ολη την μερα με τα πουλια??? μηπως να εβαζες το κλουβι σε καποιο ησυχο σημειο και να τα ενοχλουσες οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο?

----------


## chrismyrts

τα αυγα τα κλωσσουσαν σιγουρα το σαββατο και την κυριακη. Απο κυριακη αργα το βραδυ αρχισαν να μην μπαινουν. αρα εχουν ελπιδες? διαβασα το ποστ αλλα νομιζα οταν ειναι αρχη οτι πρεπει να τα κανω αυτα. οχι στη μεση. 
επισης τωρα που χει καλο καιρο λεω να τα αφηνω τελειως εξω να ηρεμησουν.
οποτε βοηθαω λιγο και βλεπουμε?

----------


## ria

ποσα αυγα εχουν κανει συνολο???? αν εχει ολοκληρωσει η θυληκια τον κυκλο και δεν εχει αλλα αυγα να κανει σημερα ή αυριο..και εχουν ηδη σταματησει να καθονται πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα τα παρατησουν..μην τους αλλαξεις τοποθεσια ακομη..θα τους αλλαξεις μια και καλη ειτε οταν αν πανε ολα καλα μεγαλωσουν λιγο τα μικρα,ειτε αν δεν ξαναμπουν στη φωλια και προωθησεις μια δευτερη γεννα..σκετη η τσοχα δεν τα πληρει..θελουν πιο αφρατη φωλια σιγουρα..βεβαια υπαρχουν και παραδεισια που θελουν ελαχιστο υποστρωμα..ασε τα προς το παρον ετσι μην τους βαλεις αλλο υλικο ακομη να δεις τι θα κανουν μην σκεπασουν και αλλο τα αυγα...αν δεν μπουν στην φωλια ομως και παρατησουν τα αυγα..ενημερωσε μας για την συμπεριφορα τους ωστε να δουμε τι τυπο υποστρωματος θα μπορουσες να εφαρμοσεις ωστε στην δευτερη γεννα να εισαι απολυτα προετοιμασμενος!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chrismyrts

η θηλυκια εχει ολοκληρωσει πιστευω τον κυκλο καθως σταματησε να κανει αυγα εδω και μια εβδομαδα. εκανε 4 (ενα καθε μερα) κ τελος.Αυτο που συνεβει μολις, με εξεπληξε! φοβουμενος μην πανε χαμενα τα αυγα καθως δεν καθονται στη φωλια τους εβαλα εγω κατω απο τα αυγα λιγο νημα και αυτες τις λεπτες τριχες. εκατσαν αμεσως!!! και το θηλυκο και το αρσενικο. και τωρα καθονται εναλλαξ. να υποθεσω πως το σωσαμε???

----------


## ria

χρηστο δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε 1000% σιγουροι για τιποτα..ελπιδες ομως υπαρχουν...παρακολουθησε την κατασταση και οτι χρειαστεις παλι εδω ειμαστε!!!!! μακαρι να πανε καλα ολα και να σωθηκαν τα αυγουλακια!!!!!!!!

----------


## chrismyrts

Με δεδομενο οτι το πρωτο αυγο γεννηθηκε πριν 13 μερες ακριβως αρα το τελευταιο γεννηθηκε πριν 10 μερες περιπου, μεχρι ποτε θεωρητικα τουλαχιστον πρεπει να αρχισουν να βγαινουν? Μεχρι ποτε να περιμενω πριν καταλαβω πως πλεον δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγουν τα πουλακια?

----------


## jk21

θεωρητικα σε 5 μερες θα βγει και το τελευταιο πιθανο αλλα τι συζηταμε ; .... οσο ειχα παρακολουθησει την ιστορια (γραφω χωρις να δω αναλυτικα τα τελευταια ποστ ) τα πουλακια δεν κλωσσουσαν κανονικα .ειδικα τον τελευταιο καιρο μπαινανε μονο βραδυ .... η διακοπτομενη θερμανση τους μαλλον θα εχει οδηγησει σε διακοπη της οποιας πιθανης εκολλαψης αν ειχε ξεκινησει καποια στιγμη .αυτο εχω καταλαβει τουλαχιστον εγω .αν κανω λαθος να ξαναδω το θεμα

----------


## chrismyrts

δεν κλωσσουσαν κανονικα μονο απο κυριακη αργα το βραδυ. αρα το διαστημα που δεν κλωσσησαν κανονικα ειναι δευτερα κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας και τριτη πρωι. εκεινες τις μερες το κλουβι το ειχα σε ενα δωματιο κοντα στο καλοριφερ οπου ειχε ζεστη μπας και σωσω την κατασταση. θα δειξει. ελπιζω να τα καταφερουν!

----------


## chrismyrts

τελικα χαθηκαν τα αυγα. δεν τα κλωσσησαν σχεδον καθολου. και τελικα τα εβγαλα και τα ανοιξα να δω τι ειχαν μεσα αλλα για αυγα 15 ημερων δεν ηταν στο σταδιο που επρεπε. εβγαλα τη φωλια για μια μερα και χθες το απογευμα την ξαναεβαλα. Σημερα το μεσημερι ειχαν 1 καινουριο αυγο!!!!! ελα ομως που και παλι μπαινουν σταδιακα μεσα!!!! δεν ξερω αν ειναι λογικο. τις πρωτες μερες με τι ρυθμο πρεπει να κλωσσουν? συνεχεια μηπως???

----------


## jk21

τις πρωτες μερες μεχρι 3-4 δεν ειναι παντα απαραιτητο .θα δειξει  ...

αυτα ομως που ανοιξες εστω και σε μη προχωρημενο σταδιο ειχαν σπορο; και ποσα;

----------


## chrismyrts

4 ηταν. τα 2 ειχαν σπορο σιγουρα. ο κροκος ειχε αρχισει να σχηματιζει σαν ζελε. σαν βλεννα. αλλα μετα απο 15 μερες νομιζω δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην ειχε διακοπει η λειτουργια τους. τα αλλα δυο ειχα κοκκινο κροκο και ειχαν σχηματισει σαν φλεβες. οποτε μαλλον και αυτα ειχαν σπορο.

----------


## ria

χρηστο αφου τους ξαναεβαλες φωλια πλεον μην τα ενοχλεις καθολου μονο 1-2 φορες την ημερα για φαι-νερο..τιποτα αλλο..συνηθως ξεκινανε να κλωσσανε απο το 2-3 αυγο οποτε για αυτο δεν καθεται!!!!!!! μολις κανουν ολα τα αυγα μην τους βαλεις αυγοτροφη παρα μονο οταν θα βγουν οι νεοσσοι..ισως ο αρσενικος ειναι πολυ πυρωμενος και ενοχλει την θυληκια...αυτη την φορα μπορει να εισαι πιο τυχερος..απλα μην τα ενοχλεις σχεδον καθολου..οσο λιγοτερο σε βλεπουν τοσο πιο ομαλα θα κυλησουν τα πραγματα...

----------


## chrismyrts

ενταξει ρια. καταλαβα. λογικα αυριο θα εχουν κ αλλο αυγο και παει λεγοντας. πλεον θα τα αφηνω εξω εκτος και αν τα βαζω λιγο το βραδυ μονο μεσα. ας ελπισουμε να παει καλυτερα αυτη τη φορα. οποτε μολις ξεκινησει βγαζω ακομα και τη βιταμινη την πολυχρωμη? εχω αυτη, εχω και μια αλλη επωνυμη κιτρινη αυγοτροφη. βαζω εστω την πολυχρωμη η ουτε αυτη?

----------


## jk21

την πολυχρωμη την πετας στα σκουπιδια αλλα προσεχεις να μην λερωσεις τον τενεκε !

την ετοιμη να την βγαλεις γιατι εχει ζαχαρη και ενω κλωσσουν ισως παχυχουν .οταν θα βγουν τα μικρα μην αρκεσθεις μονο σε αυτην αλλα δινε και φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο σφιχτο .μισο καθε μερα με το κελυφος .το υπολοιπο το διατηρεις στο ψυγειο .στο φορουμ εχουμε και προτασεις για δικη σου αυγοτροφη που αν γινει σωστα την θεωρω ανωτερη της ετοιμης και κυριως χωρις ζαχαρη .

εγω προσωπικα μεχρι να εχω καλη γονιμοτητα στην πρωτη γεννα δεν εχω διακοψει ποτε την αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω και δεν ειχα εδω και χρονια καμμια εγκαταλειψη κλωσσηματος ειτε ενοχληση απο αρσενικο

----------


## jk21

και μην τα μετακινεις καθολου  !!!

----------


## chrismyrts

Μετα την πρωτη αποτυχημενη προσπαθεια γεννας ηρθε πλεον η δευτερη. εχουμε 5 αυγα εδω και μια εβδομαδα περιπου. ειχαμε συζητησει πως στην αρχη δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να καθονται μεσα συνεχεια. μολις λοιπον ολοκληρωθηκαν οι γεννες εχοντας 5 αυγα τα πουλακια μου αρχισαν να καθονται αρκετα συχνα στη φωλια. χθες και σημερα παρατηρησα πως δεν ειναι συνεχεια μεσα. σιγουρα μπαινουν ολο το βραδυ αλλα και καποιες φορες κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας. Ε, σημερα απο το πρωι δεν εχουν μπει καθολου. δεν ξερω αν ειναι φυσιολογικο. μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε? να σημειωσω πως δεν υπηρξε καμμια αλλαγη στην τοποθεσια τους.

----------


## ria

χρηστο να ξερεις οτι αν βρισκεσαι συνεχως στον χωρο τους δεν θα μπουν..εμενα με βλεπουν 1-2 φορες την ημερα μονο ..αν πηγαινεις συνεχεια κοντα τους ενοχλουνται και στρεσσαροναται εχεις δοκιμασει να μην μπεις στον χωρο που τα εχεις παρα μονο 1 φορα τσεκαροντας μονο για νερο και φαγητο..????

----------


## chrismyrts

ρια τα εχω στο μπαλκονι. γενικα δεν τα πλησιαζω. απο μακρια κοιταω μονο. βεβαια μπορει κ παλι να τα στρεσσαρω. απλως αλλες φορες ηταν μεσα και που με εβλεπαν και δεν εβγαιναν. επισης σκεφτηκα οτι χθες τους αλλαξα νερο και φαγητο και τα καθαρισα και νομιζω τα τρομαξα αλλα δεν γινεται αλλιως! λες γι'αυτο να μην μπαινουν?

----------


## ria

κοιτα κατι τα ζεμπρακια ειναι πολυ ευκολα πουλια παντα στην πρωτη γεννα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να υπαρξουν προβληματα ειναι νευρικα και αηκινητα και στρεσσαρονται με το παραμικρο..αν λες οτι δεν τα ενοχλεις αλλα η φωλια ειναι σε τετοιο σημειο στο κλουβι που με το που βγαινεις στον μπαλκονι σε βλεπουν φατσα απο μεσα απο την φωλια τοτε ναι πιστευω οτι ισως ενοχλουνται και στρεσσαρονται ...οσο για τον καθαρισμο ναι εγω συνηθως τα καθαριζω λιγο πριν τους κλεισω το φως (βραδυ)ωστε να μπουν απευθειας στην φωλια για υπνο και να μην τα ενοχλησω παραπανω..ειναι η πρωτη τους φορα για μενα ηταν λογικο αυτο που εγινε..απο κει και επειτα κανε λιγο υπομονη και δωσε τους μια ευκαιρια ακομη ακολουθοντας τα περισσοτερα ετσι ωστε να εχεις καλυτερο αποτελεσμα!!!!

----------


## chrismyrts

ΟΚ. Ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια ρια!

----------


## jk21

αν σημερα που ειναι εκτος ο ηλιος και με αυτη τη ζεστη μερα που εχουμε ,πεφτει πανω στη φωλια εστω και εμεσα μπορει να μην υπαρξει προβλημα στην επωαση ,εστω και με αυτη τη διακοπη αρκει να μπουν συντομα μεσα .

...μηπως ομως πεφτει εντελως φατσα στη εισοδο της φωλιας και τους ενοχλει;

----------


## chrismyrts

> αν σημερα που ειναι εκτος ο ηλιος και με αυτη τη ζεστη μερα που εχουμε ,πεφτει πανω στη φωλια εστω και εμεσα μπορει να μην υπαρξει προβλημα στην επωαση ,εστω και με αυτη τη διακοπη αρκει να μπουν συντομα μεσα .
> 
> ...μηπως ομως πεφτει εντελως φατσα στη εισοδο της φωλιας και τους ενοχλει;


Σιγουρα ο ηλιος δεν τα χτυπαει φατσα γτ εχουμε τεντα. Απο την αλλη εχει ζεστη σημερα οποτε σκεφτηκα κ εγω πως μπορει να μην υπαρξει προβλημα. Ελειπα για 3 ωρες περιπου. τωρα που γυρισα ειναι μεσα, μαλλον για υπνο καθως νυχτωνει σιγα σιγα. Βλεπουμε...

----------


## chrismyrts

Υπαρχει περιπτωση τα αυγα να μην εχουν προβλημα που την ημερα δεν μπαινουν πολυ στη φωλια? να συνεχιζεται δηλαδη η επωαση τη νυχτα μιας και μπαινουν στη φωλια απο νωρις το απογευμα μεχρι το πρωι? και με δεδομενο πως ο καιρος δεν ειναι κ πολυ κρυος.

----------


## orion

δεν ισχύει αυτό... η επώαση πρέπει να είναι συνεχής... εκτός από την ώρα που τρώνε τα πουλιά ή που βγαίνουν να ξεπιαστούν και πάλι μέσα...

----------


## jk21

αυτο ισως δωσει απαντησεις  ...

*Ωοσκόπηση σε παραδείσια πουλιά
*

----------


## ria

αν η επωαση δεν ειναι συνεχης υπαρχει προβλημα αν παρατηρεις κατι τετοιο και η θυληκια εχει ολοκληρωσει τον κυκλο αυγων,δηλαδη εχει κανει ολα τα αυγα για αυτη την γεννα αλλα συνεχιζει να μην μπαινει στην φωλια τοτε υπαρχει θεμα, κατι της προκαλει ισως στρες, ή λογω απειριας θελει χρονο για να μαθει..αν δεις οτι δεν μπαινει και περνανε μερες κανε μια ωοσκοπηση οπως παραπανω σου ειπε και ο δημητρης και αν τα αυγα δεν ειναι γονιμα αφαιρεσε τα και χαλασε την φωλια ασε τα να ξεκουραστουν και προσπαθεις παλι σε λιγο καιρο μην εξαντλησεις και τα πουλια!!!!!

----------


## chrismyrts

μα με τι γονιμα πουλια εχω μπλεξει τελικα??? πριν 2-3 μερες εβγαλα τα προηγουμενα αυγα, εβγαλα κ τη φωλια ωστε να τα αφησω να ηρεμησουν. Σημερα διαπιστωσα οτι υπαρχει ενα αυγο μεσα στο δοχειο με την βιταμινη τους. τι πρεπει να κανω??? να τα αφησω οπως ειναι? να ξαναβαλω φωλια?

----------


## ria

μην τους ξαναβαλεις ακομη φωλια βαλε καθημερινα μπανακι(μπανιερα με νερο) μεσα στο κλουβι για λιγο και βγαζε την..αυτο κανε το για 3-4 μερες καθημερινα να ηρεμισουν και σε καμια βδομαδα με 2 την ξαναβαζεις την φωλια..ασε το θυληκο καλυτερα να ηρεμισει μην ταλαιπωρειται με συνεχη κλωσσιμα αυγων ειναι κριμα.. ειναι σχετικα ανθεκτικα πουλακια αλλα οι συνεχης γεννες μπορει να αποφερουν κινδυνους!!!!!

----------


## jk21

τα αλλα αυγα τα ανοιξες; ειχαν κροκο σκετο ή με καποιο σημαδακι πανω του (σποριασμενα ) αλλα δεν προσωρησε η εκολλαψη ;

----------


## chrismyrts

μετα απο 2 αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες ξεκινησαν χθες ή σημερα να σπάνε τα αυγα! εσπασε το πρωτο απο τα 6. ειδα το πουλακι μεσα στη φωλια αναμεσα στα αλλα αυγα. η μανα συνεχεια μεσα στη φωλια. δεν τα ενοχλω, τους εχω φαγητο-νερο-κοκκαλο τους βαζω συνεχεια αυγο βραστο. να κανω και κατι αλλο ή τα αφηνω στην ησυχια τους;;;; Το μικρο αναπνεει αλλα δεν ειναι κ πολυ δραστηριο λογικα επειδη ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα. Σωστα;;;

----------


## nautikos52

Άστα ως είναι. Δεν χρειάζονται κάτι άλλο. Το ότι ακόμα δεν είναι πολύ δραστήριο είναι φυσιολογικό αφού είναι πολύ μικρό και ταυτόχρονα έχει αποθέματα τροφής από το αυγό όπου μεγάλωνε μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## chrismyrts

Δεν εχω εμπειρια απο γεννες. Σημερα εριξα μια ματια στη φωλια. σημερα το πουλακι πρεπει να ειναι 3-4 ημερων. 
1. ηταν κουρνιασμενο αναμεσα στα αλλα αυγα και λιγο κατω απο τα νηματα. φαινοταν να κουνιεται, λιγο ομως. Δεν ξερω αν το πετυχα στον υπνο. λογικα αν δεν το προσεχαν σωστα δε θα ειχε φτασει στην 4η μέρα ε?
2. τα αλλα αυγα δεν εχουν σπασει. μπορει καποια που ηταν η σειρα τους να ηταν τζουφια. μπορει να σπασουν απο στιγμη σε στιγμη. μπορει με το μικρο να αφιερωθηκαν εκει οι γονεις και να παρατησαν τα αλλα αν και καθονται στη φωλια?

----------


## ria

χρηστο αν δεν τον ταιζαν σιγουρα δεν θα κουνιοταν ο μικρος...λογικα εχε το νου σου μεχρι να παει 7-8 ημερων που θα εχει μεγαλωσει αρκετα και θα εχει ξεφυγει απο τον μεγαλυτερο κινδυνο...αποκλειεται να αφιερωθηκαν σε ενα μωρο μονο και να μην κλωσσαν και τα αλλα αυγα..αν δεν σκασουν σε 2-3 μερες θα ξεκινησεις να αφαιρεις σιγα σιγα τα αυγα ενα ενα για να αποφυγεις να σπασουν καταλαθος εστω και να μολυνουν τη φωλια και τον νεοσσο..

----------


## chrismyrts

Λοιπον, θεωρω πως ολα κυλανε κατ'ευχην! το μικρο συνηθως ειναι χωμενο αναμεσα στα αυγα και στα νηματα. συνεχιζει να κουνιεται.  καποιες φορες λιγο (ισως επειδη κοιμαται) και καποιες φορες το βλεπω απο μακρια να ξεπεταει το κεφαλακι του και να ζηταει φαγητο! 2 φορες τη μερα τους βαζω καινουριο αυγο. αυτο που βγαζω ειναι αρκετα φαγωμενο. οχι οτι το εχουν φαει ολο βεβαια! τα αλλα αυγα τπτ ακομα εκτος και αν δεν εχω δει εγω κατι. Τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω? 
αληθεια, ποσο ευαισθητη ειναι αυτη η κατασταση; μεχρι που μπορω να επεμβω; να δω αν ειναι ενταξει το μικρο μου δηλαδη!

----------


## ria

χρηστο δεν χρειαζεται να επεμβεις σε κατι ιδιαιτερα μιας και καμια φορα απο βιαστικες κινησεις μπορει να κανουμε ζημια...απλα που και που μεσα στην μερα αλλα οχι συνεχεια ριχνε μια ματια στον νεοσσο...αν μεχρι αυριο δεν βγει καποιο πουλακια αρχισε την τριτη να αφαιρεις τα αυγα σιγα σιγα..οχι ολα μαζι γιατι ειναι μυστηρια πλασματα να αφαιρεσεις τα μισα την μια μερα και τα υπολοιπα την επομενη..

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Χρηστο, να χαιρεσαι τον νεοσσο σου και με το καλο να βγουν και τα υπολοιπα μικρα σου ευχομαι!! σχετικα με το φρεσκο αυγο δοκιμασε να το λιωσεις καλα και μετα βαλε το στην αυγοθηκη. σου εγγυωμαι οτι θα το φανε ολο και θα τους αρεσει πολυ.

----------


## chrismyrts

Δημητρη οταν το κοβω στη μεση "χαλαω" τον κροκο με ενα πηρουνι ή κατι τετοιο οποτε ειναι τριμμενος στο κεντρο του αυγου. θεωρω πως τους αρεσει αυτο και πως δεν το τρωνε ολο γιατι δεν προλαβαινουν επειδη το αλλαζω συχνα. οταν λες να το λιωσω τι εννοεις? εντελως στο μπλεντερ;

----------


## chrismyrts

προσπαθω να βρω φωτο για το πως ειναι καθε μερα ενα μωρο ζεμπρακι ωστε να σιγουρευτω για την ηλικια των μικρων μ. μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε? το μεγαλο εχει το πρψτο του μαυρο τριχωμα στο σωμα εκτος απο ένα μικρο κομματι γυρω απο το λαιμο του. το αλλο ειναι μικρο ακομα με χνουδακι ασπρο. πρεπει να ειναι περιπου 5 ημερων.

----------


## chrismyrts

απο τα δυο μικρα μου το ενα μεγαλωσε και ειναι ετοιμο να αρχισει μαθηματα πτησης!!! ηδη εκανε μια αποπειρα να βγει στο κλαρι. τα καταφερε πολυ καλα! καμαρωστε το!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

αν εκανα μια μαντεψια μαλλον για θηλυκο μου φαινεται καθως δεν εχει σχηματισει μαγουλα. εκτος και αν ειναι νωρις!

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχχα......


ειναι πανεμορφο!!! να το χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## chrismyrts

Οριστε και το μικρο μας! αυτο μοιαζει στη μαμα του!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

γλυκες ! να ναι καλα τα μικρουλια .να τα χαιρεσαι !!!

----------


## ria

χρηστο να σου ζησουν τα μωρα ακομη ειναι πολυ νωρις μετα τον 1,5 μηνα χανουν το παιδικο φτερωμα και ξεχωριζεις το φυλο!!!!! το δευτερο μωρο για μεταλλαξη pied fawn μου κανει αλλα ισως ειναι και νωρις ακομη νομιζω βλεπω λευκα φτερακια... και παλι να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chrismyrts

στον ποσο καιρο μπορω να τους αλλαξω κλουβι? οι γονεις τους μου χαλανε την εκπαιδευση καθως τρομαζουν και τρομαζουν και τα μικρα! οταν τα δω να τρωνε μονα τους???

----------


## ria

*μονο* οταν θα τρωνε μονα τους θα τους αλλαξεις κλουβι..προεχει η υγεια τους..η εκπαιδευση θελει λιγο ζορι αλλα θα τα καταφερεις με υπομονη..βγαζε τα εξω που και που μην προσπαθεις να τα εκπαιδευσεις εχοντας τα μεσα στο κλουβι...λογικο ειναι να μην τρωνε ακομη και απο το χερι σου μιας και ειναι ακομη πολυ μικρα ειδικα το δευτερο δεν εχει ολοκληρωσει ακομη το φτερωμα του..μετα τις 30 ημερες και να εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι τρωνε μονα τους!!!!!!!!

----------

